# Changing casings....easy or hard?



## Tech_Girl (Jul 24, 2004)

I'm just wondering, is it hard to change your computer case? My computer knowledge isn't that high, so it would have to be quite easy. Thanks!


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Usually it's pretty easy, but if you're inexperienced with that kind of thing, it could take some time to figure out what you're doing. Also, some brands use proprietary shapes and sizes for their motherboards, so you're SOL if you have one of those. You'll also need a basic understanding of how to connect the wires for the power light, reset button, etc., or else you won't be able to start it up.


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

Sizes usually aren't a problem, unless you want an aesthetically pleasing computer. Mine looks like it went through the blender (My bad one)

As for those Reset and Power switch, etc...jumpers, those are really confusing. I've tried to set 'em on numerous machines, but I always end up confused. In fact, the last one I tried, or rather, am trying, appears to be lacking a power switch jumper. But since you aren't going to change the mobo, it shouldn't be a problem. Just write down what goes where, make a diagram with the wire colors.


----------



## numby (Jun 30, 2004)

My good one looks like it went through a blender and a food processor!!! :chgrin:


----------

